# computer won't boot but has power



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

hello everyone, 

i really need help with my old computer. everyday when i start my computer up for the first time, it turns on, but it doesn't boot up. there is no "beep" sound to indicate that it boots up. it just turns on, and all i can hear is the cpu fan spinning at high speeds.. 

here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5UrDw23CnQ

and usually what i do is just let it run like that, then after like 5-10 minutes, ill hold down the power button to shut it down, then turn it back on, and then it will boot up.. (just like right now, i'm using that computer to write this)

but sometimes, this happens:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LygXF-9Wsjc

i've had this issue for a couple of months now but i ignored it since it happens very rarely, but it now happens everyday.

i just changed my pc case a week ago. since i needed to clean everything up after 4 years. this is an acer aspire m5711. i really need to know if the issue is the RAM, PSU, processor, or the motherboard. 

my pc specs are:
intel core 2 duo e7300 2.66ghz
4GB ddr2 ram
nvidia GT630
motherboard is Acer FMCP7AM
psu is 400W (acer default)

i'm willing to buy a new motherboard and PSU to "restore" some life to this computer, as i'm planning to give it to my 5 year old daughter as her first rig.  but a core 2 duo processor, i dont think so. so hopefully it's not the processor nor RAM.


thanks in advance for your time. cheers!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 23, 2013)

What the heck fan is on the cpu a vacuum lol 

2 Things

1, try to re-seat the video card into the pcie slot .
2,change out the cable from the video card to the monitor.

It is acting like the memory for the video card is not heating up to output the signal.
I suspect the cable is is going bad ,I had one of my hdmi cables do this to me.switched out with the other one that came with the other card and viola no more NO SIGNAL on my screen.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL! 

thanks for your time

ill try that.
but i have 2 monitors connected to my gpu, and none of them goes through hdmi.

if it is the gpu needed to be reseated, does that affect the no boot "beep" not making a sound at all?


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Read this thread, because everything I said in there applies to you too.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189468


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 23, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> LOL!
> 
> thanks for your time
> 
> ...



when you take out gpu take eraser or other rubber part (soft up to mid hardness) and rub pcie pins at both sides of the cards.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Read this thread, because everything I said in there applies to you too.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189468



ok, thanks...


read it, and i dont think it's the gpu, maybe i'll try re-seating it.
i'll also try working only with 1 memory stick, or swapping them, or reseating them as well.
the processor shouldnt be an issue (assuming it was not installed properly) because i only removed the fan when i switched cases/ cleaned it up.
the 4-pin power connector is connected..

the hard part is, when im trying to fix it, and it works, i would need to wait until the next day if it really works.. lol 

as the problem only occurs on the first time i turn it on everyday or when i turn it off a couple of hours


----------



## Jetster (Aug 23, 2013)

Test the case power switch


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 23, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> ok, thanks...
> 
> 
> read it, and i dont think it's the gpu, maybe i'll try re-seating it.
> ...



you can implement eraser technique to ram too


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Test the case power switch



the power switch on the case works fine.


----------



## Seany1212 (Aug 23, 2013)

Couple of things;

1) Try changing the CMOS battery, if you're turning it on and everything powers up but no initial beep then BIOS hasn't initiated properly.
Quick Edit; forgot to mention try this first, because you've said that it happens everyday the first time you boot up your computer maybe the battery is no longer storing charge.

2) Try a difference PSU, from the frantic button pressing (or is that normal? bad power button?) i'd say something power wise was not right considering how much you pressed before anything even happened.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

Seany1212 said:


> Couple of things;
> 
> 1) Try changing the CMOS battery, if you're turning it on and everything powers up but no initial beep then BIOS hasn't initiated properly.
> Quick Edit; forgot to mention try this first, because you've said that it happens everyday the first time you boot up your computer maybe the battery is no longer storing charge.
> ...





1) can that affect the vacuum-like sound on the fan?
2) on the 2nd video, it only happens sometimes, usually when that happens, it will successfully boot.

your cmos theory makes perfect sense. i'm going to try that. i have a spare cmos battery here somewhere.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> you can implement eraser technique to ram too



i'll try that as well. so you guys don't think it's the mobo or processor?


----------



## Seany1212 (Aug 23, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> i'll try that as well. so you guys don't think it's the mobo or processor?



Motherboard I think could still be a possibility, but i think the processor is fine otherwise there would be more sinister problems like the computer not running at all.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 23, 2013)

Seany1212 said:


> Motherboard I think could still be a possibility, but i think the processor is fine otherwise there would be more sinister problems like the computer not running at all.



yeah, exactly my thoughts... i just want to make sure that it's not the processor nor the memory.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> yeah, exactly my thoughts... i just want to make sure that it's not the processor nor the memory.



You could also go to the user cp and fill in your specs


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 24, 2013)

Seany1212 said:


> Couple of things;
> 
> 1) Try changing the CMOS battery, if you're turning it on and everything powers up but no initial beep then BIOS hasn't initiated properly.
> Quick Edit; forgot to mention try this first, because you've said that it happens everyday the first time you boot up your computer maybe the battery is no longer storing charge.




already changed the cmos battery, and cleaned and re-seated the gpu & memory modules, and it still happened.  what do you guys think?


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 24, 2013)

From the 2nd video it appears you need a new, better PSU. Get a Seasonic 520w or 620w before there's damage to your other components. The motherboard/hdd may be damaged already, but try a different PSU, I hope it will solve all your problems.


----------



## maksic87 (Aug 24, 2013)

IMHO i would bet on your mobos VRM and and some bad caps. Best way is to try with a different motherboard if you have the opportunity to barrow it from someone. Maybe caps on PSU but that wouldn't explain the vacuum cleaner noise from the GPU. The least possible cause may be a faulty GPU but I doubt that.

Good luck in resolving this and reapply here, i'm interested in the solution if you find one. Thank you.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 24, 2013)

sounds like a bad motherboard to me.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 24, 2013)

maksic87 said:


> IMHO i would bet on your mobos VRM and and some bad caps. Best way is to try with a different motherboard if you have the opportunity to barrow it from someone. Maybe caps on PSU but that wouldn't explain the vacuum cleaner noise from the GPU. The least possible cause may be a faulty GPU but I doubt that.
> 
> Good luck in resolving this and reapply here, i'm interested in the solution if you find one. Thank you.



i dont think it's the GPU as well. i certainly hope it's not the processor...
sure, i'll let you guys know when i've fixed it.

by the way, what's VRM?



de.das.dude said:


> sounds like a bad motherboard to me.



me too, and hopefully that's it... if i'm going to buy a new motherboard, hopefully everything will be fixed


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 24, 2013)

my pc started doing this a while back, turned out to be the power switch. so now i turn it on using a screwdriver to momentarily jump the pins on the mobo header.

the vacuum sound is probably the fan running at full speed since the temp sensors or bios fan controller haven't kicked it yet until after POST

could also be the motherboard...


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 24, 2013)

I think the PSU is at fault. The capacitors might have gone weak and takes too much time to charge up. Once charged, the thing works the 2nd time. The worst case is the motherboard. I had these kind of problems on my old computer because the Power good signal of my PSU was getting weak and finally died.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 24, 2013)

possible, especially if he's had that power supply since that core 2 came out.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 24, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> psu is 400W (acer default)



Unless the OEM is a really good one like Seasonic, and has 80+ rating, there is very little chance for a 400w PSU to keep working flawlessly for so long under such load. And not starting every time at the first push of the button is tell-tale sign of the PSU failing. I have seen many cases like this, and even experienced myself. I think you should first try a different PSU first. Just borrow a decent one from a friend or a neighbor and see if the PC starts without any problem.


----------



## shovenose (Aug 24, 2013)

the fact that it only works after warming up makes me suspect capacitors on psu, motherboard, or video card.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 25, 2013)

shovenose said:


> the fact that it only works after warming up makes me suspect capacitors on psu, motherboard, or video card.



He doesn't have a display problem. Even if the gpu was fragged, his pc would start just fine. However, unless the psu is replaced, it's only a matter of time before he sees smoke coming out...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 25, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> He doesn't have a display problem. Even if the gpu was fragged, his pc would start just fine. However, unless the psu is replaced, it's only a matter of time before he sees smoke coming out...



not really. acer uses delta PSUS in their stuff.

i used to drive an athlon 3500+, a 4650 all with a psu rated for just 200W.
delta electronics is pretty good. but i am not sure what they are using now.


hey, BIG boi, is the whole config stock? because OEMs will lock the bios to prevent upgrading.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, if it's not the psu, then it probably IS the motherboard. We"ll just have to wait and see, until he tries a different psu.


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 26, 2013)

hi guys!
thanks for all of your time!

i bought a new psu (corsair) and motherboard (gigabyte) yesterday, and immediately installed everything, sorry i didnt even think about trying to plug the PSU first, as i want to resolve it ASAP lol 

everything was installed yesterday, and immediately worked, but the true test was this morning when i fired it up, and it came on immediately! 

i have one itsy bit of an issue, though,:
im pretty sure i correctly installed the speaker that came with my chassis, but it doesnt give me a beep sound on post/boot...

again thank you guys! cheers!

PS
in a few months ill be assembling a new rig to replace this old system (but im still keeping it).
and hope to have the same help if not more from you guys in picking parts...


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Either the speaker is NG or you have the wires on the wrong pins. Double check your manual.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad your problem's gone, but would be nicer to have known the exact cause of it. Anyway, congrats on your *new* stuff


----------



## BigBoi (Aug 27, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Either the speaker is NG or you have the wires on the wrong pins. Double check your manual.



what's "NG"? lol
i'm sure that i have installed it correctly...


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 27, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> what's "NG"? lol



No Good or Not Good.


----------



## BigBoi (Sep 11, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Glad your problem's gone, but would be nicer to have known the exact cause of it. Anyway, congrats on your *new* stuff



yeah, i know. and i'm sorry. 

...BUT!!!!

i tried my old PSU first on my friend's computer last weekend just for us to find out,
and it's working fine.
also tried my mobo, and does the same thing. so there we have it, the motherboard gve up on me..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2013)

My psu at work is doing the same thing. It started on my AMD combo I had and continued with the X58 I have now. If I power the machine all the way down and turn off the PSU power or unplug it then it will almost refuse to turn on with the power button. I have to turn it on and off a couple of times from the PSU to get it to power the motherboard on but since I run this machine as a cruncher (24/7 100% load) its fine with me but if I have to take it apart for repairs or upgrades its a pain to get started again.


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 11, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> yeah, i know. and i'm sorry.
> 
> ...BUT!!!!
> 
> ...



See, you wouldn't have to buy the psu if you had tried those ...


----------



## BigBoi (Sep 11, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> See, you wouldn't have to buy the psu if you had tried those ...



nah, i was going tto either way.
the old one was old and it wont reach my 24 pin and 8 pin slots.
old case was top mounted so there you go


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 11, 2013)

BigBoi said:


> the old one was old



No kidding


----------



## nmrm (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Just to let know that I'm in exact same situation as BigBoi was: 4,5 year old Acer Aspire m5711 and the same simptoms apply (vacuum loud fan and computer doesn't startup). The problem is that it only happens sometimes but in my case the power button always lights up.
I'm willing to do some experiments.


----------



## BigBoi (Jan 16, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> No kidding


----------



## BigBoi (Jan 16, 2014)

nmrm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to let know that I'm in exact same situation as BigBoi was: 4,5 year old Acer Aspire m5711 and the same simptoms apply (vacuum loud fan and computer doesn't startup). The problem is that it only happens sometimes but in my case the power button always lights up.
> I'm willing to do some experiments.



try to change the motherboard first.


----------



## nmrm (Jan 16, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> try to change the motherboard first.


I was hoping for a cost-free experiment.... I'm not paying for a new expensive motherboard without being sure that solves my problem.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 16, 2014)

nmrm said:


> I was hoping for a cost-free experiment.... I'm not paying for a new expensive motherboard without being sure that solves my problem.



You can send the board back within 30 days for a full refund if it doesn't work.


----------



## BigBoi (Jan 17, 2014)

nmrm said:


> I was hoping for a cost-free experiment.... I'm not paying for a new expensive motherboard without being sure that solves my problem.



the only way to do that i think is to find a friend or someone you know that has a G41 or something motherboard, or other parts that is compatible with what you have.
the reason that i bought new parts for my pc is because i use it everyday and i dont have an extra computer (besides the fact that i love it so much ) and i was pretty sure it was the motherboard.

if you want, try to change the thermal paste on your CPU. maybe that's the issue


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 18, 2014)

The first thing you should do is take out the CMOS battery, short the terminals and then attempt to start the system. The next step is to remove all the RAMs and start the system without any RAM installed. You should get a series of beeps(continuous for Award Phoenix BIOS and 3 beeps for AMI BIOS) from the motherboard speaker/speaker via header. If you don't get such beeps, it is definitely the board, CPU or PSU. All the best.


----------



## nmrm (Jul 11, 2014)

I *replaced the motherboard* with a clone a few months ago but it *didn't fix*. It was not from the motherboard as I saw the symptons again although now it's better, maybe because of the hot weather 
I notice that unplugging some usb/eth cables on the back of the motherboard helped the computer to successfully boot.
Any expertise advice? Thx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2014)

The psu is at fault


----------



## nmrm (Jul 11, 2014)

why?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 11, 2014)

nmrm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to let know that I'm in exact same situation as BigBoi was: 4,5 year old Acer Aspire m5711 and the same simptoms apply (vacuum loud fan and computer doesn't startup). The problem is that it only happens sometimes but in my case the power button always lights up.
> I'm willing to do some experiments.



You need to run some testing on memory, psu, etc.
Swap parts or try yours in another system...

Not to be mean; however, you need to start your own thread as it can cause confusion in the thread.


----------

